# Not getting httpd dump on segfault



## aronduby (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm on FreeBSD 8.4, and just updated it Apache 2.4 with PHP 5.6 using mod_php. Every 30 minutes or so one of the httpd child threads is seg-faulting so I tried to setup core dumps, but no dumps are being produced. I followed instructions from multiple places and have done the following:


httpd.conf set `CoreDumpDirectory` to `/tmp/mycoredumps` which exists and is owned by www (the user apache runs as)
`sysctl kern.coredump` is 1
set `sysctl.sugid_coredump` to 1 (was 0)
set `ulimit -c` to unlimited, was 0
set `sysctl kern.corefile=/tmp/mycoredumps/%N.dump`
restarted `httpd`

With all of that still no dumps despite the segfaults continuing. Any ideas?


----------

